

IEET Fellow Mike Treder is missing - joedevon
http://www.kurzweilai.net/ieet-fellow-mike-treder-is-missing

======
unreal37
No one has heard from him for two days? Do police even investigate missing
adults before a week has passed? The story may be missing crucial elements,
but I don't think it's unusual for a grown man not to call his family for two
days.

Also, what's a transhumanist and why is that relevant?

~~~
smackfu
> I don't think it's unusual for a grown man not to call his family for two
> days.

True, you may not call your wife for two days. But if you are supposed to call
your wife and don't for two days, she is going to freak out, justifiably.

------
leahculver
Check the local hospitals? This post currently says nothing about checking
hospitals which is the most likely place "missing" people turn up.

~~~
rrouse
The comments section of the main article
(<http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/treder20120318>) mentions people trying
to do that.

